# Ohio River Challenge 2017 Spring Fling



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio River Challenge
May 20 & 21
Belpre Ramp
100 boat field ( day 1)
Field cut to 25 ( day 2) All weights back to zero
3 fish limit
entry $250
$15,000 GUARANTEED to win
100% payback Total Payout $35,000
Largest weight day 1 $500 Sponsored by Douglas Builders
BIG Bass ea day $500 Sponsored by Ohio River Outdoors
*****UPDATE 100 boat field is now full *****
Tournament hours
Sat 7-4
Sun 7-3
Contact : Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

ANY RESULTS?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

The team of Kay / Merical ( day 1 25th qualifier 4.15# ) wins the Ohio River Challenge Spring Fling with 7# 9oz day 2 weight. Qualifiers weights from Day 1 back to zero for Day 2.
Saturdays top qualifier team of Henthorn / Suter (8# 10 oz) finished 2nd .


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun when is the next tournament of this format?
Any details on winning patterns or how far the teams ran?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

The Ohio River Challenge will be held Oct 7 & 8 out of the Belpre ramp
Word is that some teams ran as far as locking twice both North & South


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Pro Angler Joe Thomas MCd both days weigh in & did a terrific job !


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

more on Facebook Ohio River Trail Bass Tournament Series


----------

